# What the?



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah so.... I thought i had bred my pied dove doe who has poor color to my one and only buck. a seal point himi. And im thinking maybe i have a wanna be boy in with my girls because i got this....

Yep a whole litter of golden agoutis... Bear in mind the ONLY golden agouti i own is Cheese and i was 100% sure she was a she. or maybe she is a he in disguise and hasnt dropped yet... But i still thought i would have gotten at least 1 pied just 1 is all i was asking for.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Piebald, and dove are both recessives.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

*sigh* oh well i was wishful thinking then but i still need to determine if cheese is a he or a she because that will definitely put a damper on my breeding if she is a he. he will have to go.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Himalayans are sometimes agouti-based (though it's not good), in which case they'd be A/* ch/c. With particularly poor examples, you wouldn't necessarily know just by looking at them. Has the Himalayan male produced agouti babies before? That's another possibility to consider...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aren't golden agoutis called cinnamons in the US?


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

did a wild mouse get in with your mama? just another idea...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Aren't golden agoutis called cinnamons in the US?


Yes and no. There's a lot of overlap. I don't use the term for that reason.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

no. no wild mice. no way to get in no way to get out.

And no the last litter by the himi had 2 PEW, 2 Blacks, 1 Pied Black, 1 Himi, 1 Pied Black Tan.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Are all of the pups satin? I wonder if she was already bred when you purchased her.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are they agouti or could they be burmese or sepia.They don't look ticked in the pic to my eyes.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with Jack that your himi may be agouti based. The past year I had the same agouti surprises from bone, himi and CPB. They hide agouti (almost) perfectly... :evil:


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry the pic isnt great. They seem to look ticked up close under examination. and thats what i am thinking... especially since she was in with Agouti Brindles so.

And i cant tell if they are satin or not yet. 
Are you able to determine that at this age?!?!?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes you should, satin is obvious as soon as the fur comes through. The only color I couldn't distinguish satin is black, but then again, there's always the teeth... :mrgreen:


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ill have to go with the teeth i suppose as they look the same as any other baby... i havent figured out how to determine the coats at this young.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

If they're satin, and if the himi buck is the sire they should all be satin, they will be very glossy, like a copper satin, there really is no mistaking a satin agouti at that age.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

then he must not be the father as they dont really look shiny.


----------

